# beer



## dazsilvertt (Apr 16, 2013)

They reckon that beer contains 
female hormones . they might be right 
because after 8 pints i talk shite and cant fucking drive.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

So wrong but :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Glad it's not just me then :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

LMFAO


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

very true


----------



## MalcB (Sep 10, 2012)

:lol: [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Not repeating that one to Mrs Specsman!


----------

